# 1983 White 2-110 strange hydraulic feathering



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

In this tractor with loader, when I try to feather down it'll bounce and jerk and bounce and jerk repeatedly and in a rhythm. It gets worse the heavier the load I'm moving around. I've turned in the adjustment screw on the valve bank at the back of the tractor. It slowed down the full valve down speed, but didn't touch the rhythmic jerking, maybe slowed it down just a touch. It'll run smoothly down when valve is fully open. I can feather just fine in the up direction. Nice and smooth from wide open to just feathering. But not going down!

Anybody ever run into this? It's the same exact hydraulic system as what's on the earlier models like the 2-105.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe compensator on hydraulic pump going bad


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I owned a Kubota M4900 that the FEL was very difficult to feather when lowering a 4X5.5 rd bale. I installed an adjustable flow control valve on FEL boom circuit. I could set that valve so boom wouldn't jerk when lowering bale.


----------

